

When iPhones Ring, the Economy Listens - swartkrans
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/26/your-money/when-iphones-ring-the-economy-listens.html

======
legacyfruit
>He estimates that iPhone sales are adding one-quarter to one-third of a
percentage point to the annualized growth rate of the gross domestic product.

That's amazing. This means that iPhones account for 0.25-0.33% of all
consumption in the US.

(reasoning behind this: annualized growth rate is (gdp for year / gdp for
previous year) - 1, so to account for 0.25 percentage points of growth means
to be 0.25 percent of gdp)

------
jolux
Sort of embarrassing they had the picture from last year's keynote listed as
the one from this year.

~~~
swartkrans
The picture is from this year's keynote, as that's the blue shirt he was
wearing this year. He wore a black shirt in 2013. It's just the slide in the
background are of the older phones.

